# Best Medication?



## OneFishTwoFish (Apr 16, 2009)

So I got home this PM from my sisters graduation and upon inspecting my tank, I couldn't find Croc anywhere. I slowly moved all the deco in my tank and found him sitting the the back right hand corner, pretty much on deaths doorstep. On closer inspection I found him to have a white cotton like substance all over his belly. He did NOT have this problem last night to my knowledge, as I fed some bloodworms as a treat and he gobbled them up, and I could clearly see his belly with no issues at the time. So after doing some research it looks like he had some sort of a fungus growing on him, but when I went upstairs Croc had passed away in my QT tank. 

I'm concerned about the rest of my tank. None of them have any issues right now, but like I said, I didnt note any on Croc either. I would like to go ahead and treat my tank NOW to prevent this issue from spreading, but its 11PM here for me, and all I have open is WalMart and their wonderful selection of medications. (Note the sarcasm) Is there something safe from there I can use? Any reccomendations would be great, or should I wait until morning to go to the LFS?


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2009)

in my knowledge the only thing that can kill that fast is not just your regualr fungus but coloumnaris. this cottony white stuff...was it like sticking outwards? or was it just puffs of fungus?


----------



## OneFishTwoFish (Apr 16, 2009)

Just little puffs of fungus on his belly.


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

It is really hard to figure out at the best of times what is going on and I know how frustrating it is to find something when everyone has been fine the night before. I think it happens to the best of us despite our attemps to do excellent fishkeeping.
I would do a large water change in the tank and add some PIMAFIX which is supposed to prevent fungus or else add some MELAFIX which helps against bacterial problems.
I always keep those 2 things plus aquarium salt on hand.
I an lucky that we have a fish store open 7 days a week, but I have problems come up suddenly too. I manged to kill 3 fish this week because I didn't know that a 30 gallon high tank needs to have a bubbler in it as the oxygen doesn't perfuse through deeper tanks and I had plastic wrap around the tank top gaps on too tightly.They suffocated to death.
I have 6 tanks but none were this deep before.


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2009)

yea...i kust lost 4 cory and 4 swords! belly up for no reason. only signs i found on two of the fish were damaged fins. looked liked a fight for the 1st but when the 2nd showed it i did a 100% wc and added bact rid.

sorry i found the reason!

the corys died dude to ammonia levels from the death (reads as murder) of a big red swordtail. the other were just killed by the rouge swordtail.


----------



## OneFishTwoFish (Apr 16, 2009)

Awwe! I'm sorry to hear that! Something is going haywire in my tank. After using the Melafix (which I am NOT happy with) one of my larger goldies now has what looks like Ich. And since using that product my nitrites have SKYROCKETED, I mean, the color is off the charts it was so high! So I'm going down to the LFS today to see what I can use, so I can get her better.


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2009)

damn that sucks!


----------

